# Training lgd pups



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We recently moved to SC and there are a lot of coyotes. Our property is 30 acres, and we fenced in some woods and pasture, about 10 acres for our horses and goats
I picked up two Pyrenees/Anatolian cross pups. They are 4 months now and were born and raised with goats and chickens.
They are good with the goats, but very curious of the horses. We let our older pony out with the pups today, he is very tolerating. The male was smelling him and getting too close. Not in an agressive way at all, just checking him out. I know the other two horses won't be as easy going.
How can I train the pups to leave the horses alone?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

What exactly are you worried the pups may do to the horses or the horses may do to the pups?

I would think it would be like training the LGDs to leave any of your other animals alone. Go slowly, let them live next to each other, reprimand bad behavior (both the horses and the dogs) etc. 

All the horses we've had leave dogs they know alone. I would think it would be the same with an LGD.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm afraid the pups will get kicked. The male had his nose right in the geldings butt!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I would introduce them on a leash, maybe a halter for the horses too...
Where are you at in SC? I'm in SC too!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Anderson


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Haha! A nose in the butt might have bad consequences! 

I think letting them get to know each other, and the pups maturing will be your best bet. Like Liberty suggested, introducing them with a leash/halter is another useful step.

I hate to say it, but sometimes, a swift kick by your horse may be the best lesson. (But I would try to avoid that if possible, especially with the pups this young)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I ordered some training collars. They have the option to beep,vibrate or shock. They've been getting a little frisky with the goats in the field too. 
I'd like to prevent any "swift kicks"


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Sounds good! I don't have any experience with training collars.

Prevention is probably good


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

sassykat6181 said:


> Anderson


OK, I'm in York County, so about 2 hrs from you...
I know a good LGD/goat breeder in Walterboro who is very experienced (Crosby Lake Farms) but no one near you...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Update: dogs and horses have adjusted to each other fine.
The pups occasionally chase the goats though. So we are on supervised visitation only 
A stern NO and a quick zap is working great.
The male had been jumping the fence to find me. Working on that now too. Farm pups are wayyy more work than house dogs. 
I know in the end they'll be a great addition


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

More work? Oh nooooo that scares me. I just got my first LGD yesterday and doing some reading. How tall is your fence, is it a full jump or a climb? I had some goats that were jumpers and we culled them it was just too exhausting.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My fences are 4 ft. Pups go over them like nothing. Theyre currently in the buck pen with electric around the top, until I can afford to have electric put in at the barn and run electric around the whole pasture


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that is terrible, my husband isn't going to be happy hearing that. We just put up new goat fencing which was a huge project and money. Maybe I'll wait a month or two before telling


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We are just beginning this journey, too. Getting a Great Prys mixed with lab and boxer. I have a couple questions...

1. Do you leave the dog in the barn at night or bring him into the house?
2. Is he in training for animal protection only, or are you using him for a family guard dog, too?
3. Do you think he would easily climb a cow panel fence? I think they are 5 feet tall.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Mixed with a lab and boxer? I would call that a farm dog, not an LGD. The dog will still have predator prey drive and you can't trust them full time with their livestock or charge. Especially the boxer mix which loves to chase for fun. A true LGD needs to be only crossed with another LGD breed. You may want to start a new thread to get more input.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

1. Leave with livestock, if in barn then maybe give their own stall for comfort of other animals. 
2. Your breed is a farm dog, I wouldn't house it with your stalk, the dog won't have the same instincts of a old breed, or heritage breed. 
3. They can easily jump over that sized fence. You can train early or also train a true LGD their family is their charge. If that doesn't work, young dogs might need a radio collar charge. Not expensive and works fast.


----------



## fcdairygoats (Jun 24, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> We are just beginning this journey, too. Getting a Great Prys mixed with lab and boxer. I have a couple questions...
> 
> 1. Do you leave the dog in the barn at night or bring him into the house?
> 2. Is he in training for animal protection only, or are you using him for a family guard dog, too?
> 3. Do you think he would easily climb a cow panel fence? I think they are 5 feet tall.


I would not leave that dog around livestock and expect it to guard the livestock as that isn't a guard dog... Livestock dogs can be (even though it's not a good idea) mix breed of other LGD breeds...The reason some people frown upon mixing the LGD breeds is because each breed as specific traits to them and then when you cross them you don't know what trait is being passed on. It was a long post I read on a LGD group on facebook. It made sense but I also get where others come from on not being able to afford a purebred LGD....


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

GoatieGranny said:


> We are just beginning this journey, too. Getting a Great Prys mixed with lab and boxer. I have a couple questions...
> 
> 1. Do you leave the dog in the barn at night or bring him into the house?
> 2. Is he in training for animal protection only, or are you using him for a family guard dog, too?
> 3. Do you think he would easily climb a cow panel fence? I think they are 5 feet tall.


No,no,no this is not a good mix to leave with livestock. Energy levels are all wrong and I definitely wouldn't trust with poultry. If you are using him/her for a general yard dog or farm dog I'm sure it would be fine with training in the beginning and supervision.

For a LGD it is best to leave with the livestock 24/7. When I get a puppy I start them off in a pen next to the goats for a couple weeks unless I'm out there to supervise
I don't have issues with mine getting out but they want to stay with the goats so they don't try but I think 5 feet should be fine. If not you might have to put electric in front or on top


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a boxer/lab mix....

Not safe to leave with livestock. I've trained her extensively, and she's five years old now, but I still wouldn't leave her unsupervised with our goats, let alone chickens. And, as a puppy (from 9 weeks to 4 years!!) she was the most hyperactive dog you've ever seen. It took until she was four before she could control her bladder when she saw new people come over, and this is the first year she hasn't broken her tail from wagging it too hard into doorframes/counters/table legs. 

That mix is just plain not going to be okay to leave with livestock.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, this is good to know. The people we are getting her from have their dog of the same mix in the house and they are wonderful family dogs. We have a small farm, so she can just be a farm dog. We have no predator problems, or at least have not as of yet, so we aren't really in need of an LGD. Or maybe we will just pass this one up and wait for a better opportunity. We do have chickens, ducks and guineas and I was a bit concerned about the lab mix in there.... Hmmmm....time to rethink this. Thanks all. (Sorry to bring this into someone else's thread.)


----------

